# EP, Jesus and Salvation



## shackleton (Sep 10, 2007)

I am just learning about EP and RPW, having come from a Pentacostal background I had never heard of either. 
The legitimate songs that are written today, and those of a few hundred years ago all have the theme of, "Thank you Lord for saving me, a wretched sinner." This makes sense in the spirit of praise to God and thanksgiving for salvation. 
Now since the Psalms come exclusively from the OT, and Christ was only foreshadowed in types, where is the singing of praise in thanks to God for salvation? Or, is there some other reason for singing in worship to God? Singing is obviously not intended to teach theology, that is what the preaching was for. 
In the spirit of RPW, if we are not considered "good" enough to write worship songs to God, how are we then good enough to pray to him from our own minds? 
I am not accusing, I am honestly asking. 
Thanks.


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Salvation is all through the Psalms, The Hebrews were also saved the same exact way we are today, By Faith Alone in Christ Alone through Grace Alone...... So Christ is in all and through all the Psalms... Here is a brief example of Christ in the Psalms...

Psalms is divided into five books. Following is a breakdown of these books.



Book 1 Man & Creation

(1-41)



Book 2 Deliverance & Redemption

(42-72)



Book 3 Worship & Sanctuary

(73-89)



Book 4 Wilderness & Wonderings

(90-106)



Book 5 Scripture & Praise

(107-150)





Christ In Psalms

Many of the psalms specifically anticipate the life and ministry of Jesus Christ, the

One who came centuries later as Israel’s promised Messiah (“anointed one”). Like

the four gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John) in the New Testament, Psalms

gives several perspectives on the person and work of Jesus Christ.



Jesus Christ, the King (portrayed in Matthew)

Chapter 2 – Christ rejected as King of the nations

Chapter 18 – Christ is Protector and Deliverer

Chapter 20 – Christ provides salvation

Chapter 21 – Christ is given glory by God

Chapter 24 – Christ is King of Glory

Chapter 47 – Christ rules in His kingdom

Chapter 110 – Christ is King-Priest

Chapter 132 – Christ is enthroned



Jesus Christ, the Servant (portrayed in Mark)

Chapter 17 – Christ is Intercessor

Chapter 17 22 – Christ is dying Savior

Chapter 17 23 – Christ is Shepherd

Chapter 17 40 – Christ is obedient unto death

Chapter 17 41 – Christ is betrayed by a close friend

Chapter 17 69 – Chris is hated without cause

Chapter 17 109 – Christ loves those who reject Him



Jesus Christ, the Son of Man (portrayed in Luke)

Chapter 17 8 – Christ is made a little lower than angels

Chapter 17 16 – Christ’s resurrection is promised

Chapter 17 40 – Christ’s resurrection is realized



Jesus Christ, the Son of God (portrayed in John)

Chapter 17 19 – Christ is Creator

Chapter 17 102 – Christ is eternal

Chapter 17 118 – Christ is the Chief Cornerstone







Here are some of the specific prophecies about Jesus in the Book of Psalms:

Psalm Prophecy Fulfillment



2:7 God will declare Him to be His Son Matthew 3:17

8:6 All things will be put under His feet Hebrews 2:8

16:10 He will be resurrected from the dead Mark 16:6-7

22:1 God will forsake Him in His hour of need Matthew 27:46

22:7-8 He will be scorned and mocked Luke 23:35

22:16 His hands and feet will be pierced John 20:25,27

22:18 Others will gamble for His clothes Matthew 27:35-36

34:20 Not one of His bones will be broken John 19:32-33, 36

35:11 He will be accused by false witnesses Mark 14:57

35:19 He will be hated without a cause John 15:25

40:7-8 He will come to do God’s will Hebrews 10:7

41:9 He will be betrayed by a friend Luke 22:47

45:6 His throne will be forever Hebrews 1:8

68:18 He will ascend to God’s right hand Mark 16:19

69:9 Zeal for God’s house will consume Him John 2:17

69:21 He will be given vinegar and gall to drink Matthew 27:34

109:4 He will pray for His enemies Luke 23:34

109:8 His betrayer’s office will be fulfilled by another Acts 1:20

110:1 His enemies will be made subject to Him Matthew 22:44

110:4 He will be a priest like Melchizedek Hebrews 5:6

118:22 He will be the chief cornerstone Matthew 21:42

118:26 He will come in the name of the Lord Matthew 21:9







New Testament Subjects in the Book of Psalms



Trinity Psalm 110:1



Ps 110:1 Jehovah said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.



Cross Psalm 22



Psalm 22 is a Messianic Psalm. It is also a Passion Psalm, telling of the death of the Christ.








shackleton said:


> I am just learning about EP and RPW, having come from a Pentacostal background I had never heard of either.
> The legitimate songs that are written today, and those of a few hundred years ago all have the theme of, "Thank you Lord for saving me, a wretched sinner." This makes sense in the spirit of praise to God and thanksgiving for salvation.
> Now since the Psalms come exclusively from the OT, and Christ was only foreshadowed in types, where is the singing of praise in thanks to God for salvation? Or, is there some other reason for singing in worship to God? Singing is obviously not intended to teach theology, that is what the preaching was for.
> In the spirit of RPW, if we are not considered "good" enough to write worship songs to God, how are we then good enough to pray to him from our own minds?
> ...


,


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Psalm 32

1 What blessedness for him whose guilt
Has all forgiven been!
When his transgressions pardoned are
And covered is his sin.
2 O blessed the man 'gainst whom the LORD
Counts no iniquity,
And in whose spirit there is not
Deceit or treachery.

3 When I kept silent, my bones aged;
My groaning filled each day.
4 Your hand oppressed me day and night;
My moisture dried away.
5 Then I to You admitted sin,
Hid not my guiltiness;
I said, "I will before the LORD
Transgressions now confess."

Then You did all my sin forgive
And take my guilt away.
6 For this when You are near at hand
Let all the godly pray.
The rising floods will harm him not.
7 You are my hiding place.
And You will comfort me with songs
Of victory and grace.




shackleton said:


> The legitimate songs that are written today, and those of a few hundred years ago all have the theme of, "Thank you Lord for saving me, a wretched sinner." This makes sense in the spirit of praise to God and thanksgiving for salvation.


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Psalm 98

1. *1 Sing a new song to Jehovah
For the wonders He has wrought;
His right hand and arm most holy
Have to Him salvation brought.*

2. *2 Lo, Jehovah His salvation
Has to all the world made known;
In the sight of every nation
He His righteousness has shown.*

3. *3 Mindful of His truth and mercy
He to Isr'el's house has been;
Of our God the great salvation
All the ends of earth have seen.*

4. 4 Sing, O earth, sing to Jehovah;
Shout aloud, rejoice, and sing;
5 With the harp sing to Jehovah,
With melodious voice and string.

5. 6 Sound the trumpet and the cornet;
Shout before the LORD, the King;
7 Seas and all their fullness, thunder;
Earth and all its people, sing.

6. 8 Let the rivers in their gladness
Clap their hands with one accord;
Let the mountains sing together
And rejoice 9 before the LORD;

7. For behold He surely cometh,
Judge of all the earth to be;
He with right will judge the nations
And the world with equity.


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Psalm 20

1 The LORD in your distress attend;
Let Jacob's God exalt you still;
2 Help from the holy temple send
And strengthen you from Zion's hill.

3 May He your sacrifice regard,
And all your off'rings bear in mind
May He your heart's desire reward,
Fulfilling all you have designed.

*5 In your salvation we'll rejoice,
In our God's name our banners raise.
4 O may Jehovah hear your voice,
Grant all you ask through all your days.*

6 I know now that the LORD defends
And saves His own anointed king.
From holy heav'n He answer sends;
His right hand saving power will bring.

7 In chariots some boast confidence,
And on their horses some rely;
But we boast only one defense,
The name of God, the LORD Most High.

8 While we are raised and upright stand,
Our foes are made to bow and fall.
9 O save the king, LORD, by Your hand,
And answer us the day we call.


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Also the Psalms place Salvation squarely on God and his mercy and not about me and my salvation..... They are more God Centered then Man Centered, which 95% of the Hymns of the past 200 years have been written for...


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not EP, but my wife and I read this last night and were blessed greatly:

What shall I render to the LORD for all his benefits to me? I will lift up the cup of salvation and call on the name of the LORD, I will pay my vows to the LORD in the presence of all his people. Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints. O LORD, I am your servant; I am your servant, the son of your maidservant. You have loosed my bonds. 
(Psalms 116:12-16)


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah yes, the great Lord's Supper Psalm... It was the Great Hallel that Christ sang at passover when he Instituted The Lord's Supper..... And how true that his blood would be the cup of salvation which is portrayed for us in the Cup of the Supper.



Exagorazo said:


> I'm not EP, but my wife and I read this last night and were blessed greatly:
> 
> What shall I render to the LORD for all his benefits to me? I will lift up the cup of salvation and call on the name of the LORD, I will pay my vows to the LORD in the presence of all his people. Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints. O LORD, I am your servant; I am your servant, the son of your maidservant. You have loosed my bonds.
> (Psalms 116:12-16)


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 10, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Ah yes, the great Lord's Supper Psalm... It was the Great Hallel that Christ sang at passover when he Instituted The Lord's Supper..... And how true that his blood would be the cup of salvation which is portrayed for us in the Cup of the Supper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We read it over last Sunday before Communion. Tis good indeed.


----------



## MW (Sep 10, 2007)

shackleton said:


> In the spirit of RPW, if we are not considered "good" enough to write worship songs to God, how are we then good enough to pray to him from our own minds?



If a congregation is to sing together they must bind themselves to a set form of words. In prayer one person prays and the rest may judge what is said and add their Amen as they see fit.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Erick,

I think you'll find that our understanding of the RPW is key to our practice of singing Psalms exclusively in worship. Without a positive command to write new compositions, and with the arguments against the sufficiency of the Psalms not holding much weight christologically (as others have already commented), it makes sense that God has given His people one hymnal. But again, all pragmatic arguments aside, it all comes back to the RPW and finding a positive command for each element of worship.


----------



## shackleton (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. My original question was mainly due to responses and comments from another thread on RPW. 
Michael, where did that breakdown of the Psalms come from? Is from a book?


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 11, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I am just learning about EP and RPW, having come from a Pentacostal background I had never heard of either.



If I may begin by pointing out the obvious - we should not argue that the psalms are legitimate _if_ they give thanks to God for salvation. That is subjecting God's worship to your own preconceived ideas.




shackleton said:


> Now since the Psalms come exclusively from the OT, and Christ was only foreshadowed in types, where is the singing of praise in thanks to God for salvation?



This has been demonstrated above. One of my favourite psalms is 130:

Psa 130:1 Out of the depths have I cried unto thee, O LORD. 
Psa 130:2 Lord, hear my voice: let thine ears be attentive to the voice of my supplications. 
Psa 130:3 If thou, LORD, shouldest mark iniquities, O Lord, who shall stand? 
Psa 130:4 But there is forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared.
Psa 130:5 I wait for the LORD, my soul doth wait, and in his word do I hope. 
Psa 130:6 My soul waiteth for the Lord more than they that watch for the morning: I say, more than they that watch for the morning.
Psa 130:7 Let Israel hope in the LORD: for with the LORD there is mercy, and with him is plenteous redemption.
Psa 130:8 And he shall redeem Israel from all his iniquities. 



shackleton said:


> is there some other reason for singing in worship to God?



God has commanded it, this is the key reason. The singing of the psalms is fantastic. Think of it like this. Worship is covenantal and the essence of covenant is a relation of friendship. In the singing of the psalms we are singing God's words to him through which he speaks to us.



shackleton said:


> In the spirit of RPW, if we are not considered "good" enough to write worship songs to God, how are we then good enough to pray to him from our own minds?



You confuse two aspects of worship. Prayer is not singing and singing is not prayer, they are separate elements of worship. That said, Jesus has provided us with a pattern prayer - the Lord's prayer. Our prayers ought be based upon this as far as possible.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Psalm 130*

Psalm 130
A Song of degrees.

Psalm 130:1-8, Martyrdom or St. Mary. 

1 Lord, from the depths to thee I cry'd.
2 My voice, Lord, do thou hear:
Unto my supplication's voice
give an attentive ear.

3 Lord, who shall stand, if thou, O Lord,
should'st mark iniquity?
4 But yet with thee forgiveness is,
that fear'd thou mayest be.

5 I wait for God, my soul doth wait,
my hope is in his word.
6 More than they that for morning watch,
my soul waits for the Lord;

I say, more than they that do watch
the morning light to see.
7 Let Israel hope in the Lord,
for with him mercies be;

And plenteous redemption
is ever found with him.
8 And from all his iniquities
he Isr'el shall redeem.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 11, 2007)

Back Free Church - Sermons and Studies - The Psalms and Trinitarian Worship


----------

